# A Man Who Really Knows His Watches....



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-SERVICES-MENS-MILITARY-STYLE-WRIST-WATCH-ROMAN-NUMERALS-TWO-PART-STRAP-/151089161633?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item232d9da5a1


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

lol

"NEW BATTERY FITTED AND GOOD CONDITIONâ€


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pugster said:


> lol
> 
> "NEW BATTERY FITTED AND GOOD CONDITIONâ€


I wonder where he fitted it :blink:










:lol:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I came across this one a few months ago - made me smile! 



> *SMITHS DE LUXE Original 1950's Vintage Men's Watch EXCELLENT!!!*
> 
> For sale is this beautiful *SMITHS DE LUXE Original 1950's Vintage Men's Watch*. It is over 60 years old and was owned by my grandfather and worn during the *vietnam war* while he was serving with the 1st australian infantry battallion (RAR).
> 
> ...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...


In his torch to take the photo!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

*Dear thomas.richardson94,*

Hi again

Sorry the wrong info was on the listing ,I have now changed it

Regards matt

Sent from my BlackBerryÂ® wireless device

*From: * "eBay Member: thomas.richardson94" <<Email address removed in line with eBay policy>>

*Date: *Fri, 26 Jul 2013 07:31:13 -0700 (MST)

*To: *<<Email address removed in line with eBay policy>>

*ReplyTo: * <Email address removed in line with eBay policy>

*Subject: *Details about the item: thomas.richardson94 sent a message about VINTAGE SERVICES MENS MILITARY STYLE WRIST WATCH ROMAN NUMERALS TWO PART STRAP #151089161633


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I was intending to contact him about it....

...eventually


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I was intending to contact him about it....
> 
> ...eventually


Now that it has been updated, you can inform him that "classic military style" watches tend not to have Roman numerals. 

Later,

William


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

it still says day/date too. I had originally asked him what battery it took when he messaged that back


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Give the guy a break, at least he worked out it was a watch :rofl:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Give the guy a break, at least he worked out it was a watch :rofl:


he says its a seiko tho


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

We shouldn`t be too hard on him he is from Leicester after all & they have been known to mistake people for waterfowl...










:rofl:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A bit like my native Potteries, duck!


----------



## ryanm8655 (Jul 6, 2013)

Haha.


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

looks like a classic ebay mistake of using the same template from the watch i listed before

and from what i have seen there is quite a few military watches especially trench type have roman numerals.

don't get the waterfowl joke probably cause i'm from leicester :lol:


----------



## breitlingguy (Sep 5, 2013)

rookie mistake


----------

